

Show HN: Tracking personal data is a pain. AskMeEvery uses SMS to fix that. - 10char
http://askmeevery.com/

======
10char
Hey HN, this is a side project I've been working on for a bit. I've always
wanted to keep track of daily data (things like sleep, weight, calories), but
it's always been the kind of the thing where I do it for a week then I slowly
start to forget. I made this to keep pushing me to enter new data. Hope you
like it, I'd love your feedback!

~~~
pavel_lishin
When does it text me? I'd be pissed if I got an SMS at 8am, or 2am. It would
be nice to schedule this sort of thing - and also, perhaps, schedule it for
multiple messages a day.

~~~
10char
Login and check your account, you can choose the time in hourly intervals. By
default it'll start at the nearest hour after when you signed up.

------
wangfowen
Oh man this rocks so much, I've been thinking about tracking my spendings but
have been too lazy. With this I can do it without even trying. Seriously,
props dude

------
petervandijck
AWESOME. I love it. Love the homepage layout to, it really explains it while
letting you sign up at the same time.

~~~
petervandijck
Just signed up, this is so AWESOME I can't even believe it.

This deserves to be more than a side project.

~~~
10char
Thanks! Hope it's helpful for you! If you have any questions or suggestions
let me know. Got some cool features planned, so stay tuned :)

